# Why I try not to do residential



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sigh, the pictures tell it all.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats funny!:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL! 


I splatter the walls like that, every morning.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> I splatter the walls like that, every morning.


Ya got me, ice tea hit the monitor.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Wtf!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The black spatter is from my speed rooter. A shower, kitchen sink and half bath tie into 1.5" then hit a cast iron tee on it's back. The tee was full of poo. I was retching for a couple hours. I removed the toilet and put that 
3" x 1.5" tee and called it good. The tee that was in there, had a bald piece of pipe on the bottom. The frickin' realtor who lived there and plumbed it, wrapped duct tape around the bald end of the pipe to beef it up and jammed it back down into the old lead and oakum. Then schmeared caulk around it. Sigh. I was pulling back hairballs out of that line, that were stinking real bad. The dingdong tin knocker must have been the sweetheart who pooped in the toilet, even though the h/o had removed the seat and toilet paper, so no one would use it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

oh my i would have walked on that one


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the funny pictures. People still manage to amaze me at times.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG!!! WTF is that first one tied into. The WC is the new Comfort height for hacks


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In the first shot, the homemade trap is for the kitchen sink. The tee on the stack picks up a shower stall from the 2nd floor. I should have taken a pic of the running trap.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> OMG!!! WTF is that first one tied into. The WC is the new Comfort height for hacks


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*OH-MY-MY*


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

When your on a job like that it actually hurts to care. You just do the best you can and get the F out!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Do your feet touch the floor when you're sittin on that thing?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I should have measured it, but that box it sat on was at least 7 inches, so, the bowl height must have been at least 21" off the floor.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks Like easy money to me. Rip out some cast, Fix the toilet. I love jobs like this.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Looks Like easy money to me. Rip out some cast, Fix the toilet. I love jobs like this.


Where was the cast to rip out? Nothing was wrong with the toilet. It just sat on a tee on it's back about 12" above the floor. The grease from the kitchen sink, and the hairballs from the shower line were the killer.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The realtors name isn't Helgore, is it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you guys picking on my work... :laughing:

That is one mighty fine trap with a full size cleanout even.

That custom comfort height toilet is a thing of beauty in my book!

The only problem I see is some messy drain cleaner showed up and splattered the walls with crap! That wasn't my work! When I clean a drain I don't leave messes like that!:furious:



looks like a hacker'd delite to me!:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Why are you guys picking on my work... :laughing:
> 
> That is one mighty fine trap with a full size cleanout even.
> 
> ...


That was me that spattered the walls. I sprayed the walls down with *Odo-Ban, *it's an antimicrobial/fungal cleaner. It was all good when I left. The cast iron hub was 4" XH, so I used a 4x3 XH tyseal and a pvc soil adapter. All good. I am trying to talk her into letting me do a repipe.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn. IR strikes again. LOL.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Damn. IR strikes again. LOL.



You could get your shoes shined while sitting on that thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Pardon me boy, is that the Chattanooga Choo-Choo.?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Jeez guys, I used straping on the trap this time. Can't I get a pat on the back once in a while


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

You got to be freakin kidding.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

racerx said:


> You got to be freakin kidding.


We ask all new comers to post a little about them selves in the introduction forum. Please head to this forum and start a thread and tell us how long you been a plumber, what kind of shop you work in and so on. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We ask all new comers to post a little about them selves in the introduction forum. Please head to this forum and start a thread and tell us how long you been a plumber, what kind of shop you work in and so on. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


 
Moderator in training?:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Moderator in training?:thumbup:


 Nah just know its a bunch of guys from the other forum coming here to screw off, but wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Nah just know its a bunch of guys from the other forum coming here to screw off, but wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt.


Grumpy's revenge?:laughing:


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

That's the new NBA sized toilet right?


----------

